# Who likes South Park?



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

I think it's actually one of the funniest shows ever. The earlier episodes, when the show was popular, were a bit crude and crap really. But the later one's are some of the smartest and funniest things I've ever seen.
It's way better than the Simpsons.
Did anyone see the episode about stem cell research? The ending has to be one of the most hysterical in tele visual history.


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

I love it. There are too many good episodes to pick and choose. The Simpsons was great from about 92-97/98. It hasn't been that funny in a while. Family Guy and South Park definitely duke it out for funniest animated series.

The first time I saw the Mr. Slave felching episode I just about lost it...as well as the one where they spoof LOTR.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

I have to say, i never really liked this show. Granted, i only saw the earlier ones...but they totally didn't do it for me. Same with Ren and Stimpy. Never quite "got it". However, Trey Parker or whatever is name is, certainly seems like a funny guy. I've seen him on interviews and what not.

My vote for the funniest animated show (aside from earlier Simpsons episodes i guess), would have to be Sponge Bob. That show can just break me into hysterics on the spot of a dime (if that even makes sense).

s.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2005)

i watch it when i accidently flip on comedy central, its funny sometimes, but not all the time, its more of a show for 6th graders


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

well, certainly it appeals to sixth graders in the sense that it's a cartoon and he and patrick and squidward are always embarking on rip-roaringly silly adventures, but if you really start to get into the characters, and know their nuances, they're remarkably consistent, and you can almost predict how they'll behave in a given situation. I don't know why i think it's so funny.

I like how they make Patrick so unimaginably stupid...i actually find myself getting frustrated with him sometimes, then i realize i'm getting angry at a starfish, and giggle like a maniac at myself...i like how spongebob is so blissfully unaware of everything else going on around him and yet somehow manages to live a life of pure innocence and gaiety, somehow insulated from the rampant sin in Bikini Bottom...i love how Mr. Crabs is so obsessed with money...to the point of absurdity...i love squidward and his "bert-esque" attitude toward life...and their episodes...they're written with such wit. I mean, the dream sequence one where SB is taking the driver's test and he's hurling toward the bottom of a cliff in a car during a driver's test, but then wakes up and realizes he's dreaming...but he's dreaming in the car, and then because he was sleeping ends up plunging over the cliff anyway, and then he wakes up again, and it just keeps happening over and over....that's comedy, dammit. A bit of a rip off of Luis Bunuel, but comedy nonetheless...

anyway...you should give it more of a try if you have the time...

s.


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

No the later series reallye biting social commentry. But the thing i love about it is that it always knows it's just a cartoon, so it always finishes on a very stupi but funny note.


----------



## Depersonalized (Feb 11, 2005)

South Park is awesome, sometimes it cheers me up even on very bad days


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2005)

I like South Park, Family Guy, The Simpsons, Ren & Stimpy, etc.


----------

